# Questions about new hunting/field group



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think there's a way to invite people to join, but I don't remember.
To be honest, it might be better to just participate in the hunting forum on here. The thing I don't like about the groups is they don't notify you if there's new activity, and you tend to miss everything or get tired of checking.
And...welcome to the forum!


----------

